# Collar Marks on All Over Dye Sub T's - HELP!



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

Need some all over t-shirt dye sublimator's advice! I have been all over dye subbing t-shirts since this summer and are now running into marks from the collar impressing into the back of the shirt. There is a definate line where the collar is on the front, on the back - even a lack of ink because of the drop off. Are you experienced folks out there putting something inside of your shirts to avoid this? I am using a Maxipress Air largescale printer and sandwiching in tacky paper - 30 secs per side at 400 degrees. HELP ME PLEASE!! I have been looking at this forum for 2 hours with no clear answer. Only my second post here


----------



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

I meant only my second thread start! Not posts. I rarely post One person show here. Does anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't do all over printing of any kind, but when I do print I make sure that the collars and seams are lower or off the press if possible than the area I want to print. Any raised area will interfere with your print. When doing 2 sides it is best to put something between the layers of fabric to prevent the ink from bleeding or leaching out to other areas. You have to keep in mind that sublimation ink turns into a gas at 400 F and will go where ever it can. You can also try using a teflon pillow between the layers of fabric. I've seen them at Stahl's website and I think at Conde's or you can put something thick like a mouse pad (that hasn't been printed on) in between the layers too.


----------



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy to hear someone out there wants to help Yeah, the only conclusion I can come to is to put teflon sheet between. I hate to blow some more shirts trying to work it out, but if there is no further advice, that is my next course of action. Thank you, Loretta.
I have never had this problem before, but I have never tried to print a really solid color with no design on it over the collar either.
I'm seeing the impressions (shinny areas) from anywhere there is a seam on the back side of my garment. When I tried a uniform tops that had special sewed seams, it was noticeable. 

Back to the grind and it's rocky right now...


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

We've been experimenting with using corrugated cardboard body platens that prevent bleed through and make it easier to line everything up.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Isn't all over printing like that supposed to be done before something is sewn together? I wouldn't print on a t shirt collar anyhow, but then that's just me. Anytime you print over a seam you will have issues.


----------



## swachal (Sep 19, 2011)

I use the foam pads with a sheet of paper in between the layers of fabric. You don't need that much pressure. I burn my shirts at about 380-385 for 1 minute. The pressure is just enough to press the foam pad about 1/3 to 1/2 way down. The foam pad kits you can get from Johnston's Plastic or JDS for about $30.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

foam pads and clean your platen top and bottom all the time, because sublimation migrates. can you send some pics of your process so i can see it? good luck uncletee.


----------



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

headfirst said:


> We've been experimenting with using corrugated cardboard body platens that prevent bleed through and make it easier to line everything up.


Interesting. Is it working?? I tried the teflon sheet and that just left marks were the edges of the sheet ended so unless I have several of those cut to the exact size of the t-shirt, the sheet won't work.


----------



## designs by amir (Feb 1, 2012)

There is one Company here near Torrance California that specializes in all over printing. What she does is cut her own pattern, then she subimatates full bleeds. She does it for the Boys CLub Of America. Her work is jaw dropping. I have a lot of her shirts. She is the best. I hope that worked for you and hope it will help with your problems. It is very trickey to do all over t-shirt printing without the collar getting in the way.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

rivals said:


> Interesting. Is it working?? I tried the teflon sheet and that just left marks were the edges of the sheet ended so unless I have several of those cut to the exact size of the t-shirt, the sheet won't work.


How big are your sheets and press? Our teflon sheet covers the entire press area so it doesn't leave a mark and we keep the corrugated sheet between the front and back of the shirt and we use heat foam on the entire press.

If I remember I will send pictures.


----------



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

headfirst said:


> How big are your sheets and press? Our teflon sheet covers the entire press area so it doesn't leave a mark and we keep the corrugated sheet between the front and back of the shirt and we use heat foam on the entire press.
> 
> If I remember I will send pictures.


40x48 press, 42" paper. If u get time send those pics. 
I would love to see what others are doing.


----------



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

designs by amir said:


> There is one Company here near Torrance California that specializes in all over printing. What she does is cut her own pattern, then she subimatates full bleeds. She does it for the Boys CLub Of America. Her work is jaw dropping. I have a lot of her shirts. She is the best. I hope that worked for you and hope it will help with your problems. It is very trickey to do all over t-shirt printing without the collar getting in the way.


That's cool. Not in my realm of equipment and expertise.
Can print, not sew. It would be cool to be able to sew up my own product as I often don't like the selection out there. Wish I knew how!


----------

